# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی

## Mr.Emadi

به نظر شما بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی چیه؟

----------


## hhossein21

قلمچی

----------


## Slow

من هفته های من گاجو دارم راضی ام

----------


## hhossein21

فکر کنم بهتره ی نظر سنجی بزارید آقا مهرداد تا راحت تر بتونید نتیجه گیری کنید.

----------


## Sampad

من برا برنامه ریزی درسی روزانه قلمچی و برای برنامه ریزی کنکور کتاب صفر کلوین رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------


## Mr.Emadi

صفر کلوین برا تخته سیاه بوده

الان خودش ی انتشاراته جداس ک گویا این کتابو نمیزنه دیگه

----------


## Ark.generosity

من از دكتر نكويي استفاده كردم، خيلي هم راضيم.

----------


## hhossein21

:d 
فک کنم الان هر کی ی دفتر پیشنهاد کرده  و در بد ترین وضعیت ممکن همه دفتر ها پیشنهاد شدند (حالا نمیدونم هنوزم باشه یا نه)   :Yahoo (94): 
حالا طبق اصل لانه ی کبوتر نفر بعدی باید ی دفتر تکراری انتخاب کنه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Sajad TbT

:Yahoo (94):  ؛ یـــادش به خیـــر تا اواخر بهـــمـــن دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی رو تکمیـــل میکـــردم ... الان 3 ماهی هست نگاهشـــم نکـــردم ... اگه ازش جـــدا نمیشــدم الان اوضاعم خیلی بهتر از الان بود ... بازم شکـــر ... *من از قلم چی راضی بـــودم* ...

*پ.ن* : همونطور که حسین گفت ، تکراری شـــد (طبق اصل لانه ی کبوتر  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## h25os12

من که خودم یکی برا خودم درس کردم  از اون استفاده میکنم...اینو فقط گفتم که اصل لونه کفتری رو زیر پا له کرده باشم... :21:  :33:  :39:  :16:  :Y (451): 
شاعر میگه:کفتر کاکل  پسر..وای وای... :Y (583):  :Y (519):  :Y (722):  :Y (732):  :Y (742):

----------


## Dr-Amir

من خودم  از دفتر برنامه ریزی *کانون* استفاده میکردم و راضی بودم ازش و الانم به شاگردام توصیه میکنمش،چون تمام انتظاراتی که شما از یه دفتر برنامه ریزی دارید رو بر طرف میکنه.

----------


## 222sara

دفتر کانون خوبه ...ولی من دوربین مداربسته علی میر صادقیم دوس دارم....

----------


## dr_ervina

سلام به همگی
دوستان واسه راحتی کار به نظر سنجی میزنم دوستان به جای پستهای متعدد اینو جواب بدن فک میکنم بهتره
مخاطب زودتر به جواب میرسه 
اگه کسی دلیل انتخابش رو خواست بگه بعد به ادامه این تاپیک یه پاسخ اضافه کنه
اونایی که موافقن پرچم بالا  :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (571):  :Y (571): 
تشکر هم فراموش نشه.........  :Yahoo (4): )))))))

<script language="javascript" src="http://tools.parstools.com/poll/js/?id=35819&width=160&height=300" ></script><noscript><h1><b><a href="http://parstools.com/" target="_blank">ابزار نظرسنجی</a></b></h1></noscript>

----------


## Mr.Emadi

من صفر کلوین سهراب فرهپور رو پیشنهاد میکنم

----------


## milad101

من خودم کتاب های "برنامه ریزی به روش قلمچی" و "فنون برنامه ریزی خیلی سبز" رو دیدم ،
به نظرم "فنون برنامه ریزی خیلی سبز" بهتره.

----------


## poyagh5

> من خودم کتاب های "برنامه ریزی به روش قلمچی" و "فنون برنامه ریزی خیلی سبز" رو دیدم ،
> به نظرم "فنون برنامه ریزی خیلی سبز" بهتره.


آره. تاييد ميشه

----------


## dr_ervina

رفقا قرار بود پست آدمی بزنید توش دلیلتون رو بگید باز همه شروع کردن من کانون رو من خیلی سبز رو.........
این کارو که قرار شد نظرسنجی انجام بده 
شما بیاید اینجا و دلیل انتخابتون رو توضیح بدید
الکی تاپیک میزنید کسی که میاد اینارو میخونه سر درد میگیره
در ضمن اگه ناظم این سایت میتونه تاپیک نظرسنجی رو ببره اولین تاپیک قرار بده 
ممنون از همتون که تاپیک زدن رو یاد دارد :Y (454):

----------


## nahid

بالاخره کدوم شد؟؟؟؟کانون ؟؟خیلی سبز؟؟؟؟؟مهروماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  کلوین؟؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

کسی نبود جواب بده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## raponzel

> بالاخره کدوم شد؟؟؟؟کانون ؟؟خیلی سبز؟؟؟؟؟مهروماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  کلوین؟؟؟؟


دفتر برنامه ریزی مهم نیس ک زیاد همون کانونو بخر کافیه

----------


## nahid

> دفتر برنامه ریزی مهم نیس ک زیاد همون کانونو بخر کافیه


راستش از کانون خیلی خوشم نمیاد.احساس میکنم واسه سال اولیاس

----------


## Mr.ALI

> بالاخره کدوم شد؟؟؟؟کانون ؟؟خیلی سبز؟؟؟؟؟مهروماه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  کلوین؟؟؟؟


کنکور و خدایی که در این نزدیکی ایمان سرورپور هم اخرش امکان برنامه ریزی داره و 50هفته خالی واستون گذاشته خیلی خوبه واسه انتشارات تخته سیاهس

----------


## Ensany

جدول برنامه ریزی مهم ترین عامل ارتقا دهندش جدول های از قبل طراحی شده و برخی فنون مطالعس! با یادگیری اونا از مطالعه بی نیاز میشین!

پیشنهاد میکنم به جا دفتر برنامه ریزی کتابای مشاوره ای مثل کنکورت رو قورت بده رو تهیه کنید که خود مشاور بشید

----------


## sara1375

قلم چی.
خب سابقه ش از بقیه بیشتره و به نظرم بیشتر میشه بهش اعتماد کرد

----------


## nahid

> قلم چی.
> خب سابقه ش از بقیه بیشتره و به نظرم بیشتر میشه بهش اعتماد کرد


به قلم چی نگاه کردم انگار خیلی خسته کننده بود.

----------


## sara1375

> به قلم چی نگاه کردم انگار خیلی خسته کننده بود.


یعنی چی خسته کننده؟یعنی حوصله نداری پر کنی ساعت ها رو؟

----------


## nahid

> یعنی چی خسته کننده؟یعنی حوصله نداری پر کنی ساعت ها رو؟


آره راستش من به ساعت مطالعه اعتقاد ندارم

----------


## sara1375

> آره راستش من به ساعت مطالعه اعتقاد ندارم


بحث اعتقاد نیست.میدونم منظورت چیه.کیفیت بهتر از کمیته.
ولی خب دفتر برنامه ریزی یعنی رقابت نه با بقیه با خودت.
با روزهای پیش و ماه های پیش خودت.
اینکه تو کمیت رو درکنار کیفیت داشته باشه.این هنر بزرگیه.
به مرور زمان ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد کنی که هم کمیت هم کیفیت باشه.
بدون دفتر برنامه ریزی آدم سر درگمه.چقدر خونده.چقدر باید بیشترش کنه و ...

----------


## nahid

> بحث اعتقاد نیست.میدونم منظورت چیه.کیفیت بهتر از کمیته.
> ولی خب دفتر برنامه ریزی یعنی رقابت نه با بقیه با خودت.
> با روزهای پیش و ماه های پیش خودت.
> اینکه تو کمیت رو درکنار کیفیت داشته باشه.این هنر بزرگیه.
> به مرور زمان ساعت مطالعه رو زیاد کنی که هم کمیت هم کیفیت باشه.
> بدون دفتر برنامه ریزی آدم سر درگمه.چقدر خونده.چقدر باید بیشترش کنه و ...


تو داشتی ازش نتیجه گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sara1375

> تو داشتی ازش نتیجه گرفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آره خیلی.شک نکن.
من ساعت مطالعه م اوایل خیلی کم بود ترازم 4900 با اون چیزایی که تو دفترم نوشتم هم ساعت مطالعه رو بیشتر کردم هم روی بعضی درسا بیشتر وقت گذاشتم و تونستم ترازمو به 7300 برسونم

----------


## ahmad94

*ادم اگه اگه اهل مطالعه باشه روی مقوای چهارتا خونه میکشه ساعت مطالعاتیش رو اونجا مینویسه..*

----------


## sara1375

> *ادم اگه اگه اهل مطالعه باشه روی مقوای چهارتا خونه میکشه ساعت مطالعاتیش رو اونجا مینویسه..*


منظورت همون زمین خاکیه که همه فوتبالیستا اولش از اونجا شروع کردن؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

شما که بازم درگیر حاشیه کنکور شدین  :Yahoo (50): برین درستونو بخونین حالا چه فرقی داره قلمچی باشه یا گاج یا خیلی سبز ...........یه دفتر بگیر خط کشیش کن توش ساعتاتو بنویس  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sara1375

> شما که بازم درگیر حاشیه کنکور شدین برین درستونو بخونین حالا چه فرقی داره قلمچی باشه یا گاج یا خیلی سبز ...........یه دفتر بگیر خط کشیش کن توش ساعتاتو بنویس


تکبیــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## Omid reza

من اكثر دفتراي برنامه ريزي رو ديدم
قلمچي بهترينه
چرا چون خيليي تجديد چاپ شده و كاملا كاراييشو نشون داده

----------


## ahmad94

> شما که بازم درگیر حاشیه کنکور شدین برین درستونو بخونین حالا چه فرقی داره قلمچی باشه یا گاج یا خیلی سبز ...........یه دفتر بگیر خط کشیش کن توش ساعتاتو بنویس


 * ها والا ...حرف  حساب رد خور نداره .. معصومه خانوم 5 امتیاز برو مرحله بعد* :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Omid reza

> *ادم اگه اگه اهل مطالعه باشه روی مقوای چهارتا خونه میکشه ساعت مطالعاتیش رو اونجا مینویسه..*


اينا همش شعاره.از هزار نفر يه نفر ميتونه اين كارو أجرا كنه و از همه مهمتر پاي بند باشه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> اينا همش شعاره.از هزار نفر يه نفر ميتونه اين كارو أجرا كنه و از همه مهمتر پاي بند باشه


نه شعار نیست اتفاقا من خودم تو یه دفتر 100 برگه ساده مینویسم بنظرم بهتر از این دفترهاست 
بالاش برنامه فردامو مینویسم پایینشم خط کشی کشی کردم ساعتامو مینویسم پایین جدولمم نوشتم :
خواب :           نت:        tv:
خیلی راحته ساختن این دفتر.............
پیشنهاد میکنم خودت دفترتو بسازی:yahoo (94):

----------


## sara1375

> نه شعار نیست اتفاقا من خودم تو یه دفتر 100 برگه ساده مینویسم بنظرم بهتر از این دفترهاست 
> بالاش برنامه فردامو مینویسم پایینشم خط کشی کشی کردم ساعتامو مینویسم پایین جدولمم نوشتم :
> خواب :           نت:        tv:
> خیلی راحته ساختن این دفتر.............
> پیشنهاد میکنم خودت دفترتو بسازی:yahoo (94):


بزار تو مزایده ببین آخرش چند

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

> بزار تو مزایده ببین آخرش چند


*خواهر من .........یکم تجربم از شما بیشتره میدونم این حرفا و دغدغه ها حاشیه کنکوره ...........که میگم زیاد درگیرش نشین.....منم جای شماها بودما نکه نبودم این تفکراتم داشتم اما الان میدونم اصل کار خوندنه نه نوع دفتربرنامه ریزی یا هزار تا برنامه دیگه که موسسات به بچه ها غالب میکنن*:yahoo (1):

----------


## sara1375

> *خواهر من .........یکم تجربم از شما بیشتره میدونم این حرفا و دغدغه ها حاشیه کنکوره ...........که میگم زیاد درگیرش نشین.....منم جای شماها بودما نکه نبودم این تفکراتم داشتم اما الان میدونم اصل کار خوندنه نه نوع دفتربرنامه ریزی یا هزار تا برنامه دیگه که موسسات به بچه ها غالب میکنن*:yahoo (1):


حق با شماست...
فرمایش شما متین.

----------


## eskalis

*بیایید براتون تایپک از زیر خاک بالا کشیدم ، فقط مواظب باشید گردوخاکی نشید....

بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی چه دفتر برنامه ریزی هست ، منظورم اینه کدوم موسسه در حال حاضر بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی رو تالیف کرده،البته
بعضیا از دوستان نظرشون روی صفر کلوین هست....

من داشتم مشاوره سهراب فرهپور تاملند رو میدیدم ، توی چندتا اسلاید از دفتر تحلیل ازمون  صحبت کرد  ،نمیدونم مال چه انتشاراتی هست خیلی دنبالش گشتم پیداش نکردم..(در این زمینه هم ممنون میشم کمک کنید) نمونش
*


New Bitmap Image.bmp

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> *بیایید براتون تایپک از زیر خاک بالا کشیدم ، فقط مواظب باشید گردوخاکی نشید....
> 
> بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی چه دفتر برنامه ریزی هست ، منظورم اینه کدوم موسسه در حال حاضر بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی رو تالیف کرده،البته
> بعضیا از دوستان نظرشون روی صفر کلوین هست....
> 
> من داشتم مشاوره سهراب فرهپور تاملند رو میدیدم ، توی چندتا اسلاید از دفتر تحلیل ازمون  صحبت کرد  ،نمیدونم مال چه انتشاراتی هست خیلی دنبالش گشتم پیداش نکردم..(در این زمینه هم ممنون میشم کمک کنید) نمونش
> *
> 
> 
> New Bitmap Image.bmp


من مشابه این جدول رو یه جا دیدم اونم زیر خاکی بود
رنگی نبود
و کلا افقی نبود عمودی بود :Yahoo (110): 
....
بهترنی دفترچه برنامه ریزی از ایناس که خودتون بسازین
ولی اگه از بازار میخواید بخرید با توجه به عدم چاپ صفر کلوین، همراه من مهر و ماه توضیه میکنم
چون روشی که برای رنامه ریزی داره اوقات تلف شده روز رو خوب نمایان میکنه
بدیش اینه یه ساعت باید بشینی هر روز پرش کنی وقت گیره
اگه حس پر کردن زیاد ندارید قلمچی بهتره

----------


## eskalis

> من مشابه این جدول رو یه جا دیدم اونم زیر خاکی بود
> رنگی نبود
> و کلا افقی نبود عمودی بود
> ....
> بهترنی دفترچه برنامه ریزی از ایناس که خودتون بسازین
> ولی اگه از بازار میخواید بخرید با توجه به عدم چاپ صفر کلوین، همراه من مهر و ماه توضیه میکنم
> چون روشی که برای رنامه ریزی داره اوقات تلف شده روز رو خوب نمایان میکنه
> بدیش اینه یه ساعت باید بشینی هر روز پرش کنی وقت گیره
> اگه حس پر کردن زیاد ندارید قلمچی بهتره


من تاریخ استارت تایپیک رو گفتم زیر خاکیه ، وگرنه تحلیل ازمون که عکسشو گذاشتم نِیووووو هست
مرسی

----------


## Frozen

> *بیایید براتون تایپک از زیر خاک بالا کشیدم ، فقط مواظب باشید گردوخاکی نشید....
> 
> بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی چه دفتر برنامه ریزی هست ، منظورم اینه کدوم موسسه در حال حاضر بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی رو تالیف کرده،البته
> بعضیا از دوستان نظرشون روی صفر کلوین هست....
> 
> من داشتم مشاوره سهراب فرهپور تاملند رو میدیدم ، توی چندتا اسلاید از دفتر تحلیل ازمون  صحبت کرد  ،نمیدونم مال چه انتشاراتی هست خیلی دنبالش گشتم پیداش نکردم..(در این زمینه هم ممنون میشم کمک کنید) نمونش
> *
> 
> 
> New Bitmap Image.bmp


*اتفاقا نظر منم جلب کرد!!!! منم این سری ازمونمو تحلیل کردم خودم تو برگه اینجوری کشیدم و تحلیل کردم

ولی دفتر برنامه ریزی خودم یدونه طراحی کردم خدایی هیچجا تو هیچ انتشاراتی مثلش پیدا نمیشه*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *بیایید براتون تایپک از زیر خاک بالا کشیدم ، فقط مواظب باشید گردوخاکی نشید....
> 
> بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی چه دفتر برنامه ریزی هست ، منظورم اینه کدوم موسسه در حال حاضر بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی رو تالیف کرده،البته
> بعضیا از دوستان نظرشون روی صفر کلوین هست....
> 
> من داشتم مشاوره سهراب فرهپور تاملند رو میدیدم ، توی چندتا اسلاید از دفتر تحلیل ازمون  صحبت کرد  ،نمیدونم مال چه انتشاراتی هست خیلی دنبالش گشتم پیداش نکردم..(در این زمینه هم ممنون میشم کمک کنید) نمونش
> *
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 91297





من این رو بیشتر دوست داشتم و فایلش رو اگه خواستین براتون قرار میدم دانلود کنید استفاده کنید یا خودتون تو دفر تون بکشید با خط کش من استفاده میکنم خیلی خوبه آخر سر هم پانچ میکنی با گیره فلزی همه تحلیل هاتو به هم

----------


## _Joseph_

فایل خام

----------


## NormaL

یعنی این روزا یه تاپیکای زیرخاکی ای به چشم میخوره توی انجمن!!! :Yahoo (21): 

خب منم نظر شخصیمو بگم: دفتر برنامه ریزی واقعا از نظر من چیز بدرد نخوریه خودم یازدهم استفاده کردم هیچ فایده ای نداشت الانم استفاده نمیکنم هیچ خخلی به نتایج آزمونام وارد نشده :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Linomis

اقا من همه دفتر برنامه ریزیارو داشتم ولی هیچکدوم کامل نبودن قلمچی ی خوبی داره مهر وماه ی خوبی دیگه. قلمچی روی نمودار هفتگی و برنامه ریزی هفتگی تاکید داره مهروماه روی روزانه

----------


## AmirXD

سلام 
این دفتر برنامه ریزی چیز به درد بخوریه؟
خودم اعتقادی به این چیزا ندارم ولی از بعضیا شنیدم به استمرار و ا نظم مطالعه و این چیزا خیلی کمک میکنه
واقعا مفیده؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام 
> این دفتر برنامه ریزی چیز به درد بخوریه؟
> خودم اعتقادی به این چیزا ندارم ولی از بعضیا شنیدم به استمرار و ا نظم مطالعه و این چیزا خیلی کمک میکنه
> واقعا مفیده؟


*اگه واقعن بهش متعهد باشی و درست و حسابی گزارش های روزانه و هفتگی رو توش بنویسی و عملکرد خودت رو آنالیز کنی چیز بدرد بخور و بعضی وقت ها حتی واجبه

مخصوصن برای بچه های دهم یازدهم بشدت توصیه میکنم
من خودم اولین بار یازدهم بودم دفتربرنامه ریزی گرفتم وقتی شروع کردم به پرکردم تازه فهمیدم اصلن درس نمیخوندم !!!*

----------


## meghdad

> سلام 
> این دفتر برنامه ریزی چیز به درد بخوریه؟
> خودم اعتقادی به این چیزا ندارم ولی از بعضیا شنیدم به استمرار و ا نظم مطالعه و این چیزا خیلی کمک میکنه
> واقعا مفیده؟


سلام یکی از واجبات کنکور داشتن دفتربرنامه ریزی هستش...
چه بسا ک آزمونم میدی این اهمیتش دوچندان میشه....

دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی خوبه اگر بتونی یکیشو بخری خیلی خوبه 

علیرضا افشارم یه قالب کلی دفتر برنامه ریزی واسه کنکور طراحی کرده اونم بدنیست

باگ ها نواقصش فقط اینه مثل دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی دگ نمیتونی ترازهای درسات رو توش یادداشت ثبت کنی ولی خوب بازم خیلی خوبه....

کلا خودتم میتونی خلاقیت بخررج بدی یه قالب واسه خودت طرح کنی از روش کپی بگیری ....چیزای ک میدونی لازمه رو توش بزاری....

کلا واسه دفتری برنامه ریزی باید فقط درسایی ک میخونیو ثبت کنی طرح درسات ترازهات ساعت مطالعه ات و +فوق برنامه کلاس اینها توش باشه 


پیشنهاد خودم دفتر برنامه ریزی قلم چی هستش 

Pdf 1 ghalamchi:

https://s6.picofile.com/d/8255096842...konkur_ir_.rar

----------


## Mina_medicine

*دوستان تو گوگل سرچ کنید دفتر برنامه ریزی سراج
از همین سایت کنکور هم دانلود کنید
خودش لینک اولی همینو میاره
من کامل تر از این دفتر ندیدم
رفتم پرینتش گرفتم
خیلی خیلی کامله
روند روزانه رو ک کامل ریز ب ریز نوشته فقط من یکی از مستطیل هارو خط میزنم تعداد تست روزانه واسه هر درسم مینویسم
اخر دفترم مثل دفتر قلمچی جدول ثبت هفتگی داره*

----------

